# Wood chips in tin foil



## ishee (May 27, 2009)

I see where some people put there wood chips in a tin foil cacoon and put the tin foil on the fire. I like to wet the chips and then throw them on the fire but you burn up alot of chips this way. Whats the most economical way and which creates more smoke.


----------



## richoso1 (May 27, 2009)

By nature, chips will burn quickly. Are you poking just a few holes in the foil? As far as creating more smoke, you only need a small amount of thin blue smoke. maybe try using chunks. It's hard to give a more direct answer, without knowing or seeing your smoker. Can you provide us with a pic?


----------



## smokingd (May 27, 2009)

I have found an old cast iron pot with lid, I drilled some small holes in the lid this seems to help my chips last longer and provides just the right amount of smoke


----------



## smokin_tarheel (May 27, 2009)

I have tried about four different things to see which works best for my smoker. What I have found that gives me the thin blue is: No foil, I soak some chunks in water before hand, then I put good size wet chunks in and mix in some dry chips. This gives me thin blue for a longer time. Periodically I add more of each. My smoker is a Masterbuilt 7-in -1


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 27, 2009)

I haven't modded my smoker yet and have found that the firebox in it is solid.  It will take 5-8 good sized chucks.  I rarely soak the wood in water, but that's an option.

I would definitely try to get some chunks, but if you can't remember that wood burns quicker with more oxygen so limiting the amount of oxygen to the wood while having some way for the smoke to escape will make those chips last a bit longer.  This doesn't mean you close off your vents in the smoker as this will cause creosote to build up, just keep whatever holds the chips tight.


----------



## mrh (May 27, 2009)

I have been using a turkey fryer burner in my SnP and then putting a coffee can with split pieces of wood in it, then foiling the top with several holes poked in the foil.  I put this over the burner.  I get aound 2 hours of smoke this way seems to work well.


----------



## bbally (May 28, 2009)

I use an old oven roasting pan for the chips and keep them about two inches above the fire.


----------



## ishee (May 28, 2009)

I have a cheap brinkman smoker from Academy. I usually put the chips in some water and let them soke for a while before I put them on the fire. I was just wondering if putting the chips in foil will make them last longer than the wet chips or should they last about as long. I usually use a whole small bag of chips when I smoke ribs or a butt. Not sure if that is the normal amount or not but seemed like alot to me but maybe not.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 28, 2009)

That's alot of smoke wood. I use just a handful for a 3-4 hour smoke on ribs. For a long smoke (butts, etc.), I will add more as needed. I mostly use a smoke box, sometimes a coffee can or 9 x 9 cake pan. No soaking needed, just contol the amount of heat getting to the smoke wood, and the amount of air that can get to the smoke wood. It takes some trial and error to get what you want...try a few different things and you'll find what works for your smoker.

Sometimes you just need to use your imagination, if all else fails.

Good luck, and good smoke to ya!

Eric


----------

